# Old Peugeot frame anyone?



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Huh...kind of surprised there's no Peugeot forum...
Is there any value in a 1986 Peugeot Corbier frame set?
It's my first "road bike" and I'm thinking of stripping off the parts and selling the frame....

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's not old enough. What are the tubing? It's worth $129.00 plus shipping:

Vintage Peugeot Corbier 27 inch Wheel Bicycle 51 cm Frame Fork | eBay


----------

